# 4 month freedom mark!



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chasie Bear is 4 months today! He is getting his rabies shot today, registered for license, and we are free to travel with him now!! 

We've got Palm Springs, Big Bear, Carmel by the Sea, and Berkeley Hills planned for him so far for the next 6 months. Missing my little tiny pup a bit, but so glad we can start our travels again. I bet Miles is glad too!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

MilesMom,

When you get up to the Berkeley Hills drop me a PM. I show you some of my favorite trails.

A post about Carmel by the Sea.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/vizslas-enjoying-carmel.html

RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks so fun! Miles and Chase are going to love it!! We are meeting up with Riley and Cooper (threefish) for Garland Park in Carmel but will be sure to check out the beach too! 

Thanks for the offer to show us the trails! We are staying by Tilden Park, off leash for the pups


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Garland Ranch Park in Carmel Valley was my _favorite_ part of our stay. I would hike there EVERY morning we stayed there in March of 2012.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/hidden-treasure-garland-park-carmel.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/park-benches-in-carmel-valley-park.html

Have a great time. RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks like dog heaven! We can't wait. Headed up to Berkeley Hills and Carmel in March, so similar time period you were there. Now I'm even more excited after seeing pics.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Hi MilesMom,

Dre got his final round of Parvo etc. shots last night and getting his Rabies shot on the 30th (2 weeks from now). Would you be open for a play date some time after that? We are in Mira Mesa area and at 14 weeks Dre is the largest dog in the entire complex. He really wants to play with other dogs, but all of them are either timid fresh-out-of-shelter rescues that tuck their tail and run away or yuppy little fluffy things that lounge at anything that moves and bark non-stop for hours because, according to their owners, they are "not very nice" or "don't like other dogs"... which means "not properly socialized" in English 

I am speaking for Dre here, but I am absolutely sure that he would love to meet some Vizsla friends 

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

When did Chase get so big?? Wasn't he just a little puppy? 

Sounds like you guys have some fun travels ahead of you!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

O wow! Garland Ranch Park looks amazing! Vizsla paradise! I might have to drive all the way up there on my next vacation.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, I'm so jealous! I grew up in LA and my family's still out there, but we live in DC. missing CA and all of its natural beauty!


----------

